

Obama declines to fire U.S. attorneys over Aaron Swartz’s suicide - benktbyte
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2015/01/08/in-a-long-delayed-petition-response-obama-refuses-to-fire-u-s-attorneys-over-aaron-swartz/

======
finid
He will not, and no president will.

The only way to get back at that attorney is to wait until he decides to run
for public office, which they tend to do - being tough on crime is their
ticket to public office.

When and if he decides to run for office, friends of Aaron may then decided to
wage a campaign against him, to ensure that he loses.

It's a dirty game, but guys like that deserve that kind of treatment.

